# Required monthly trip



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Since quitting 12/11/2015 I have truly enjoyed my time. Here is my monthly required trip to stay active.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Atleast it helped you have your rating up. Good job.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> View attachment 23549
> Since quitting 12/11/2015 I have truly enjoyed my time. Here is my monthly required trip to stay active.


Wow. $16.30 divided by your online time of 0.77 hours, gives you the equivalent of $21.16 per hour. Your net income is probably about $16.

By itself, your monthly earnings is so small it's invisible. But, on an hourly basis, it is very good!

I have always believed that the average driver makes between $8 to $16 per hour after expenses before taxes. So you are at the upper limit of that range. You must be driving UberSelect right? But still, and especially if you're only driving an UberX, I would like to know if you would kindly share: How did you do that?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Wow. $16.30 divided by your online time of 0.77 hours, gives you the equivalent of $21.16 per hour. Your net income is probably about $16.
> 
> By itself, your monthly earnings is so small it's invisible. But, on an hourly basis, it is very good!
> 
> I have always believed that the average driver makes between $8 to $16 per hour after expenses before taxes. So you are at the upper limit of that range. You must be driving UberSelect right? But still, and especially if you're only driving an UberX, I would like to know if you would kindly share: How did you do that?


Actually, it's not profitable at all, I wish I would have netted $16.00
Here it is after all expenses for driving a total of 25 miles, at .213 cost per mile of operating my vehicle.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

That's $14.62/hr. How is that not a profitable ride?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> That's $14.62/hr. How is that not a profitable ride?


I guess in a perfect world that may be for some. 
There is NO way that can be sustained for every work hour, having the next rider waiting & ready to go at the drop off of the first, time & time again...then maybe. 
But, to sustain my lifestyle this is slave wages at best. 
At the old rates here in Orlando, that fare would have been $45.00 net. That is what I call a living wage!


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Lol yeah that would be awesome. I would have loved to have been around with those rates.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I guess I was late to the Uber party.... Since joining two months ago, my average has been about $9 except during NYE when it went as high as $20.


----------



## TheCornKing (Jan 15, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Actually, it's not profitable at all, I wish I would have netted $16.00
> Here it is after all expenses for driving a total of 25 miles, at .213 cost per mile of operating my vehicle.
> View attachment 23940


 Not to mention the 30 minutes or so of driving around (Uninsured) and waiting, that time should be in your expense report as-well. It is an expense too.And if you would get in an accident during that time,, Ouch, im not sure how the insurance Co would know you were in wait , but im sure Uber shares that info for a price...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> I guess I was late to the Uber party.... Since joining two months ago, my average has been about $9 except during NYE when it went as high as $20.


Unless Uber and Lyft engage in a fierce price war in a city, UberDrivers and LyftDrivers can usually expect to earn the city's minimum wages after expenses and before taxes.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

So, yesterday I get this (notice it just says "at risk") at risk of what? Well, Uber we all know about your crap games. 
This morning I set out to do my feb. monthly required trip. 
First ping after 5 min. Online is 14 minutes away so, I just let it time out. Guess what...FUber gave me a time out(10 minutes)
So, now is 10 later I log back in, I get a ping 14 to pick up, thank you but **** you uber. I ACRO and all is good, still on line. 
Get another ping 12 minutes away, I ignore it & guess what? Yep! Time out again, 10 more minutes in the corner for me. 
It's now 30 minutes wasted of my time & get a ping 2 blocks away, guess what, yep $3.00 ride. 
So all in all 45 minutes wasted for $3.16. I know after my expense its $0.00
#UberFAIL


----------



## raygam (Jan 4, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> View attachment 23549
> Since quitting 12/11/2015 I have truly enjoyed my time. Here is my monthly required trip to stay active.


You beat me! My earnings for January of this year was $20.64. Same concept as you presented.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Feb required trip payout. Will it buy a McRib?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Santa said:


> Atleast it helped you have your rating up. Good job.


He offers champaign and caviar.


----------



## LBDriver (Nov 30, 2015)

I did my one ride this month and the good news for me was it was at a surge greater than 2.0 so I didn't have to demean myself at the base rate . I will only accept Uber rides at 2.0 or greater surge.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just start and stop the ride. It counts as a completed ride. The fare will be zeroed later


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Just start and stop the ride. It counts as a completed ride. The fare will be zeroed later


NOT gonna have a rider have the chance to rate me a 1 star. That is just absurd!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Did not give a ride in March. This is my April ride since Feb 8


----------



## Briani (Mar 10, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> View attachment 27011
> So, yesterday I get this (notice it just says "at risk") at risk of what? Well, Uber we all know about your crap games.
> This morning I set out to do my feb. monthly required trip.
> First ping after 5 min. Online is 14 minutes away so, I just let it time out. Guess what...FUber gave me a time out(10 minutes)
> ...


Sounds familiar!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

you do know you can just accept a ride request then cancel right? thats all I've done since new years eve... i just started taking trips right at the end of march and haven't been deactivated or receive any at risk notices about being deactivated i just accepted a ride then cancelled and since that shows up on report it counts. Feel sorry for you that you thought u had to actually do a ride but oh well.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You must be running under the radar. Some of us have been flagged. The only way to skip the monthly ride is to have a RAR.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Did my monthly ride today, here's the stats:
Log on at 8:32 am
Ingnored first 2 requests(too far)
Accepted 3rd, rider canceled
Ignored another request(too far)
Accepted 5 th request(made rider cancel, didn't like pick up location)
6th request accepted, drove to pick up, nice yourger couple going to Universal. 16 paid miles, 22 paid minutes = $13.57 net
Uber says 1 hour 3 minutes on line, my time stamps says 1 hour 15 minutes. Total miles driven = 30
My vehicle operating cost is at .11 per mile
I did get a $10.00 tip
Do the math, do you really think we are making money? NOT!


----------

